# Bellator 68



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator execs are staying busy through the promotion's off-week, and the 10-bout lineup is now complete for May's Bellator 68 event.
> 
> In addition to previously reported fights of Marlon Sandro vs. Daniel Straus in a featherweight tourney final contest and a welterweight bout between Waachiim Spiritwolf and Marius Zaromskis, Bellator 68's main card also sees Marcos Galvao (11-5-1 MMA, 2-2 BFC) vs. Travis Marx (19-3 MMA, 1-0 BFC) and Carmelo Marrero (14-5 MMA, 0-0 BFC) vs. Seth Petruzelli (14-6 MMA, 1-0 BFC).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28436/bel...udes-galvao-vs-marx-marrero-vs-petruzelli.mma


----------

